# Finding Employment



## cegor (Feb 26, 2018)

For those that migrated to Australia with your spouse being on a visa 309/100

how easy was for your sponsor to find employment in Australia? After living overseas and then returning back to Australia? or if you have never lived in Australia but have Australian citizenship?

how about you the visa 309/100 holder, how difficult was for you to find employment being that you don't have local experience?


----------



## SSBP1982 (Mar 5, 2018)

Hi,

I am a new member this foram


----------



## SSBP1982 (Mar 5, 2018)

Hi,
I do not have much idea about this and if any can help me about this forum it will be great.
Susantha


----------



## syd10 (Apr 11, 2015)

cegor said:


> For those that migrated to Australia with your spouse being on a visa 309/100
> 
> how easy was for your sponsor to find employment in Australia? After living overseas and then returning back to Australia? or if you have never lived in Australia but have Australian citizenship?
> 
> how about you the visa 309/100 holder, how difficult was for you to find employment being that you don't have local experience?


It depends on many factors, including the field that you are in, years of experience... etc.

So may be you can share more information.


----------



## cegor (Feb 26, 2018)

syd10 said:


> It depends on many factors, including the field that you are in, years of experience... etc.
> 
> So may be you can share more information.


I realize we are not the only ones....but to us it is scary to quit our jobs without having something else to go to....plus the fact that we do not have Australian experience.

hubby (sponsor) is in project management (construction)....he has never been out of work....and so far he has applied to multiple jobs whilst overseas....trying to see if he can lock something before our move. But so far nothing...and I understand. He is overseas and will be more difficult even though he is Australian citizen.

we are going on a 10 day vacation to try to meet up with head hunters....now that I have my visa this is becoming surreal, scary and exciting at the same time.

The scary part is not being able to find a job once we make the move. We are both professionals like many on this board. I just wanted to get feedback on what others have experienced without that "Australian experience"....and yes we are both coming from Canada an English speaking country but we don't take that for granted either. We realize there may be challenges. 


We are young at heart  in our late 40s. So i'm concerned though we have 18+ yrs work experience the lack of local experience may not be in our favour at our age.....does that make sense?


----------



## syd10 (Apr 11, 2015)

Building industry is booming in both Sydney & Melbourne. Not sure if you are planning to come to either.

In our applications from Canada, are indicating that you are moving to Australia on xyz date?


----------

